# Chương Trình Đừng Để Tiền Rơi Giải Thưởng Khủng Quá Chị Em Ơi!



## mifa (14 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Là một game show truyền hình đang hot, Chương trình đừng để tiền rơi đang gây bão trên cộng đồng mạng quá trời luôn. Không chỉ nội dung hấp dẫn, gây cấn mà giải thưởng cũng khủng nữa, 200tr lận.. Có chị nào đã từng xem chương trình đừng để tiền rơi chưa nhỉ??? Nếu đã xem rồi thì có ý định đăng kí chơi không thì đăng ký với em nè vì chương trình này chơi theo đồng đội 2 người nhưng em thì lẻ bóng 1 mình à? Hehe.


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ủa ủa, em có ý kiến, các bác ơi, số mới đây nhất nghe nói có Chi Pu vs Gil Lê chơi hả, phải không ta?


----------



## zinhvinh (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> ủa ủa, em có ý kiến, các bác ơi, số mới đây nhất nghe nói có Chi Pu vs Gil Lê chơi hả, phải không ta?


ủa ủa, có hả, đâu có nghe đừng để tiền rơi có 2 người đó chơi đâu ta, để lên search thử coi


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> ủa ủa, có hả, đâu có nghe đừng để tiền rơi có 2 người đó chơi đâu ta, để lên search thử coi


đây đây, a em cấp link cho các chị coi lun đây, số này hay lắm đó các chị
wwwyoutubecomwatch?v=qjZfwQKJK9Y


----------



## meyeuconnhat (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ngabp đã viết:


> đây đây, a em cấp link cho các chị coi lun đây, số này hay lắm đó các chị
> wwwyoutubecomwatch?v=qjZfwQKJK9Y


 
thật đáng tiếc, 2 người đẹp thế lên chơi mà tui bỏ lỡ không coi, haiza
cac chi chac ai cung da xem het roi ha


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> thật đáng tiếc, 2 người đẹp thế lên chơi mà tui bỏ lỡ không coi, haiza
> cac chi chac ai cung da xem het roi ha


đúng rùi đó, tức quá, số nào cũng coi mà số ngày đó lại bỏ, không coi. Mà 2 người đó e thích lắm lắm lắm chời ơi.


----------



## zinhvinh (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> đúng rùi đó, tức quá, số nào cũng coi mà số ngày đó lại bỏ, không coi. Mà 2 người đó e thích lắm lắm lắm chời ơi.


xem chương trình mà chứ có phải là xem hot gơ đâu mà làm gì ghê z chị, thui chia tay sớm bớt đau khổ đi, chứ giờ chán vậy, bỏ lỡ số đáng tiếc z ak, thật là buồn quá đó mà.kaka


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> ủa ủa, em có ý kiến, các bác ơi, số mới đây nhất nghe nói có Chi Pu vs Gil Lê chơi hả, phải không ta?


uhm, đúng rùi đó chị, số ngày 27/11 đó, các chị có thể vào xem và cùng hồi hộp vs các câu hỏi nào[DOUBLEPOST=1418985477][/DOUBLEPOST]





zinhvinh đã viết:


> xem chương trình mà chứ có phải là xem hot gơ đâu mà làm gì ghê z chị, thui chia tay sớm bớt đau khổ đi, chứ giờ chán vậy, bỏ lỡ số đáng tiếc z ak, thật là buồn quá đó mà.kaka


hnay là thứ 6 rùi, hôm qua thứ 5 là ngày mà nó chiếu cho mình coi mà tự nhiên không có coi, tức thật chứ, các chị nào đã xem thì bình luận câu hỏi cho em xem lại vs...


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

sắp sửa có số mới nữa, có gì đâu nào, không xem dc số đó thì cũng coi những số sắp đến nè, có chi đâu, các chị cứ nháo nhào lên vậy hoài. không sớm cũng muộn cũng có ngày sẽ có thôi. kakakaka


----------



## meyeuconnhat (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

xem số cua em Chi Pu choi  em thích nhất là câu hỏi: người đẹp nào sau đây không có tên trong bộ phim âm mưu giày gót nhọn. cho cau hoi ma moi nguoi deu nga ngang


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> xem số cua em Chi Pu choi  em thích nhất là câu hỏi: người đẹp nào sau đây không có tên trong bộ phim âm mưu giày gót nhọn. cho cau hoi ma moi nguoi deu nga ngang


kaka, uhm, mới đầu nghe câu hỏi đó em thấy là dc rồi. nghe câu hỏi đó em nói là chắc trúng tửu 2 nguoi này rùi chứ, ai dè đâu cũng bị tiền rơi hết vài chục.


----------



## zinhvinh (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> kaka, uhm, mới đầu nghe câu hỏi đó em thấy là dc rồi. nghe câu hỏi đó em nói là chắc trúng tửu 2 nguoi này rùi chứ, ai dè đâu cũng bị tiền rơi hết vài chục.


trong đó có số sau cho chủ đề chó mèo nữa đó bà con, mà câu hỏi cũng khá phổ thông nhưng cũng k nhiều người biết, các chị thử đoán xem đó là câu hỏi gì nào?


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> trong đó có số sau cho chủ đề chó mèo nữa đó bà con, mà câu hỏi cũng khá phổ thông nhưng cũng k nhiều người biết, các chị thử đoán xem đó là câu hỏi gì nào?


Hihi,, chị có xem số đó mà em, Chú chó nào được đúc tượng bằng đồng ở Nhật Bản và được coi như đó là biểu tượng của sự trung thành, có phải là câu hỏi đó không???


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> Hihi,, chị có xem số đó mà em, Chú chó nào được đúc tượng bằng đồng ở Nhật Bản và được coi như đó là biểu tượng của sự trung thành, có phải là câu hỏi đó không???


kaka, đúng rồi đó chị, câu hỏi đó đó, nhưng nói thật câu này mà cho em trả lời em cũng chào thua à, chứ ít biết kiến thức xã hội lắm.


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ngabp đã viết:


> kaka, đúng rồi đó chị, câu hỏi đó đó, nhưng nói thật câu này mà cho em trả lời em cũng chào thua à, chứ ít biết kiến thức xã hội lắm.





ngabp đã viết:


> kaka, đúng rồi đó chị, câu hỏi đó đó, nhưng nói thật câu này mà cho em trả lời em cũng chào thua à, chứ ít biết kiến thức xã hội lắm.


đúng rồi đó em, nhưng vậy mà nó trả lời dc mới ghê, trả lời hết câu thứ 5 rùi mà cũng còn 90tr.


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> đúng rồi đó em, nhưng vậy mà nó trả lời dc mới ghê, trả lời hết câu thứ 5 rùi mà cũng còn 90tr.


ghê vậy. Em mà chơi chắc e cũng k thể chơi dc như z lun á, đúng là zừa đẹp zừa giỏi


----------



## meyeuconnhat (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ngabp đã viết:


> ghê vậy. Em mà chơi chắc e cũng k thể chơi dc như z lun á, đúng là zừa đẹp zừa giỏi


 
hihi, mà rốt cuộc hai người đó có giành được tiền của chương trình hem?


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> hihi, mà rốt cuộc hai người đó có giành được tiền của chương trình hem?


Chị cũng không xem hết chương trình bữa đó, chỉ nghe phong phanh là cũng có trả lời dc hết 8 câu hay sao á nhưng mà có được bao nhiêu tiền thì chị không biết nữa em.


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ngabp đã viết:


> Chị cũng không xem hết chương trình bữa đó, chỉ nghe phong phanh là cũng có trả lời dc hết 8 câu hay sao á nhưng mà có được bao nhiêu tiền thì chị không biết nữa em.


à à, có em xem nè các chị ơi, họ giành được giải thưởng đến 20tr lận chứ ít ỏi gì đâu. Ghê thật ấy, tưởng chỉ đẹp thôi ai ngờ chơi cũng thông minh lắm


----------



## zinhvinh (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> à à, có em xem nè các chị ơi, họ giành được giải thưởng đến 20tr lận chứ ít ỏi gì đâu. Ghê thật ấy, tưởng chỉ đẹp thôi ai ngờ chơi cũng thông minh lắm


đúng rùi, 20tr ít nguoi chơi nào dc lắm.từ lúc xem tới giờ ít thây ai dc


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> đúng rùi, 20tr ít nguoi chơi nào dc lắm.từ lúc xem tới giờ ít thây ai dc


tiếc ghê, câu 8 mà rơi cọc 20tr xuống là họ dc cọc 60tr rùi, uổng quá


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> tiếc ghê, câu 8 mà rơi cọc 20tr xuống là họ dc cọc 60tr rùi, uổng quá


đừng tham lam quá chứ các chị, cuộc chơi mà, dc voi đòi hai bà trưng. 20tr là quá ok rùi, có thể khao bạn bè anh chị em nghệ sĩ rùi chứ bộ


----------



## meyeuconnhat (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Em mà có chơi thì em cũng chỉ cầu cho có giải thưởng thôi, 10tr là em mãn nguyện lắm rồi, chứ huống hồ 20tr là niềm ao ước của biết bao nhiêu người tham gia đừng để tiền rơi đó.


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> Em mà có chơi thì em cũng chỉ cầu cho có giải thưởng thôi, 10tr là em mãn nguyện lắm rồi, chứ huống hồ 20tr là niềm ao ước của biết bao nhiêu người tham gia đừng để tiền rơi đó.


sặc. chèn ơi, 20tr không phải con số nhỏ đâu mà các bác cứ hùm hồn lên như thể là không có tiền z.


----------



## zinhvinh (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Ráng đi, hóng thứ 5 tuần sau coi nữa đi, xem thử coi có ai có thể phá kỉ lục của chương trình không?? EM cũng mong là có người chơi xuất sắc để xem cho mãn nhãn chứ người chơi mấy hổm rài chơi cũng k hay lắm.


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thứ 5 tới này nghe nói cũng có phát sóng nghệ sĩ chơi nữa hay sao á mn


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> thứ 5 tới này nghe nói cũng có phát sóng nghệ sĩ chơi nữa hay sao á mn


thông tin đó ở đâu ra z chị, có nghe gì đâu mà nói, chỉ bik đúng ngày lên coi thâu, ngoài ra em không bik bất cứ điều gì hết


----------



## meyeuconnhat (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Nếu là nghệ sĩ lên chơi thì các chị thử đoán xem là nghệ sĩ nào sẽ lên chơi đây, còn quá nhiều nghệ sĩ chưa lên chơi ấy, hy vọng sẽ có anh Trấn Thành lên chơi nhỉ


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> Nếu là nghệ sĩ lên chơi thì các chị thử đoán xem là nghệ sĩ nào sẽ lên chơi đây, còn quá nhiều nghệ sĩ chưa lên chơi ấy, hy vọng sẽ có anh Trấn Thành lên chơi nhỉ


đúng rồi, chắc là chị cũng là fan của anh Trấn Thành giống em nè, hihi, anh Trấn Thành ma lên chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi nữa thì phải nói là hay lắm. Thích anh ấy và cũng thích đừng để tiền rơi.


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

các chị em ơi, cho em hỏi là chương trình đừng để tiền rơi là chương trình gì vậy? Chương trình game show mới nữa hay sao z???


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> các chị em ơi, cho em hỏi là chương trình đừng để tiền rơi là chương trình gì vậy? Chương trình game show mới nữa hay sao z???


ủa ủa, chương trình này người ta có lâu rùi mà giờ mới nói thánh, thánh lạc hậu rồi đó.


----------



## ngabp (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> các chị em ơi, cho em hỏi là chương trình đừng để tiền rơi là chương trình gì vậy? Chương trình game show mới nữa hay sao z???


đúng rồi đó chị, chương trình này là một chương trình mới so với các game show khác như ai là triệu phú, đấu trường 100 nhưng nó đã có từ tháng 1 năm nay rồi chị, cũng khá lâu rồi, chị không theo dõi gì hết.


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

khi nào bên đừng để tiền rơi mới trở lại tphcm nữa vậy? Hic hic, em đang muốn đăng kí chơi mà khổ quá.


----------



## thieunhi (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> khi nào bên đừng để tiền rơi mới trở lại tphcm nữa vậy? Hic hic, em đang muốn đăng kí chơi mà khổ quá.


đăng kí chơi thì lúc nào mà không đăng kí chơi được, đâu nhất thiết phải chờ đợi gì đâu, vs lại nó vẫn ở tphcm chứ ở đâu đâu mà xoắn.


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thieunhi đã viết:


> đăng kí chơi thì lúc nào mà không đăng kí chơi được, đâu nhất thiết phải chờ đợi gì đâu, vs lại nó vẫn ở tphcm chứ ở đâu đâu mà xoắn.


 
sao nghe mọi người nói là nó đang tuyển người chơi ở miền trung mà, đâu phải ở tphcm đâu?


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> sao nghe mọi người nói là nó đang tuyển người chơi ở miền trung mà, đâu phải ở tphcm đâu?


thì đành là z nhưng mà khi nào bác đăng kí chơi ở tphcm mà k dc đâu, gà quá


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chương trình đừng để tiền rơi đúng thật là có ra miền trung tuyển người chơi, nhưng đó là chuyện của cách đây hơn 1 tháng rồi bác ạ, lúc đó nó ra miền trung thu hình.


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ố ồ. Vậy bây giờ e mún đăng kí chơi nè, mà cảm thấy hiu quá vs phần không biết cách đăng kí chơi. Hic hic


----------



## mifa (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> ố ồ. Vậy bây giờ e mún đăng kí chơi nè, mà cảm thấy hiu quá vs phần không biết cách đăng kí chơi. Hic hic


trời ơi, đăng kí thì lúc nào mà chẳng dc mà hiu con mẹ gì, còn cách đăng kí thì chả phải ở các cmt trước có kìa, có ai đăng lên rồi kìa. Sao k coi lại đi


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mifa đã viết:


> trời ơi, đăng kí thì lúc nào mà chẳng dc mà hiu con mẹ gì, còn cách đăng kí thì chả phải ở các cmt trước có kìa, có ai đăng lên rồi kìa. Sao k coi lại đi


 
ủa ủa, có sao chèn, uah mà em k có coi lại dc, vs lại cũng chẳng bik nó ở đâu, chij  bik k?


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> ủa ủa, có sao chèn, uah mà em k có coi lại dc, vs lại cũng chẳng bik nó ở đâu, chij  bik k?


dễ ợt à các chị em ơi. Dưới đây là cách đăng kí dễ nhất dành cho các chị em nè.
 Cách 1: qua e-mail của chương trình dungdetienroi@vtvgovvn.
- Cách 2: gửi qua đường bưu điện đến địa chỉ: Chương trình Đừng để tiền rơi – Phòng trò chơi và gặp gỡ trên truyền hình 3 – Ban Thể thao, Giải trí&Thông tin kinh tế – Đài truyền hình Việt Nam – 43 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

cách đây cũng gần 1 tháng đừng để tiền rơi cũng tuyển người chơi có ngày sinh 30/4 để choi chương trình năm sau ấy, ngay dịp 30.4 lun đó


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> cách đây cũng gần 1 tháng đừng để tiền rơi cũng tuyển người chơi có ngày sinh 30/4 để choi chương trình năm sau ấy, ngay dịp 30.4 lun đó


ủa ta, chời chời, có hả ta, sao tui k nghe nói gì hết z ta, nhưng mà mình đã sinh ngày 30/4 đâu mà đăng kí, hic hic, bất công quá


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> ủa ta, chời chời, có hả ta, sao tui k nghe nói gì hết z ta, nhưng mà mình đã sinh ngày 30/4 đâu mà đăng kí, hic hic, bất công quá


bất công thật . Nhưng chơi ngày đó thì phải có ngày sinh hợp lý mới cho đăng kí chơi dc chứ


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> bất công thật . Nhưng chơi ngày đó thì phải có ngày sinh hợp lý mới cho đăng kí chơi dc chứ


 
uah uah, đúng goy, cơ mà em sinh ngày 29/4, chết tiệc k, mẹ ơi


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

haiza, thì bởi mới nói đâu phải lúc nào đời cũng như là mơ được, nhưng nếu cứ cố gắng thì chắc có ngày sẽ ok thôi.


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> haiza, thì bởi mới nói đâu phải lúc nào đời cũng như là mơ được, nhưng nếu cứ cố gắng thì chắc có ngày sẽ ok thôi.


hum nay đã là thứ 6 rồi, nhớ hôm qua nói là nhất định sẽ đi xe về sớm sớm coi mà quên hẳn luôn, nói chung là coi lại trên youtube cũng đc nhưng mà k còn hấp dân như ban đầu nữa goy.


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> hum nay đã là thứ 6 rồi, nhớ hôm qua nói là nhất định sẽ đi xe về sớm sớm coi mà quên hẳn luôn, nói chung là coi lại trên youtube cũng đc nhưng mà k còn hấp dân như ban đầu nữa goy.


nhanh quá đúng k chị, chắc là cũng lại sắp có số mới của tiền  rơi nữa rồi. Bữa đó sắp xếp zìa nhà sớm sớm coi mới dc


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

em cứ nhớ mãi chương trình mà Chi Pu chơi quài, Chi Pu đẹp làm sao ấy, yêu em ấy chết đi dc, mà chơi cũng hay nữa, vượt qua 8 câu luôn và giành 20tr, con số k tồi chút nào


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> em cứ nhớ mãi chương trình mà Chi Pu chơi quài, Chi Pu đẹp làm sao ấy, yêu em ấy chết đi dc, mà chơi cũng hay nữa, vượt qua 8 câu luôn và giành 20tr, con số k tồi chút nào


đúng goy, em ấy xinh tươi đáo để thiệt, e còn thèm nữa, vs lại chiến thắng 8 câu hỏi của tiền rơi cũng k phải dễ, ấy vậy mà em ấy đã làm dc


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> đúng goy, em ấy xinh tươi đáo để thiệt, e còn thèm nữa, vs lại chiến thắng 8 câu hỏi của tiền rơi cũng k phải dễ, ấy vậy mà em ấy đã làm dc


 
thật là yêu em đó quá chừng các chị em ơi, đúng là vừa có sắc vừa thông minh, yêu rồi


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mấy cha mấy mẹ làm ơn tỉnh mộng, lo mà đoán xem số mới đi chứ ở đó mà yêu rồi.


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

cũng hơi bất công cho em, phận nữ nhi, em toàn xem lại trên youtube k à, chứ có đoán xem dc số nào đâu, làm bảo vệ ca đêm nữa, hic hic


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> cũng hơi bất công cho em, phận nữ nhi, em toàn xem lại trên youtube k à, chứ có đoán xem dc số nào đâu, làm bảo vệ ca đêm nữa, hic hic


nếu z thì trên youtube cũng đang chiếu số ngày 11.12 rồi đó mọi người, nhanh ghê chưa mới đây đã có


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhanh ghê z, mà phải công nhận là chị em nào mà cũng háo hức vs lại cũng nhanh thật, cũng chịu khó quay lại rùi up lên cho chị em coi nữa, hí hí


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nói thật lòng e chỉ thích số có nhiếp ảnh gia Maika à, cô ấy có một nét duyên dáng riêng rất độc đáo


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nói thật lòng e chỉ thích số có nhiếp ảnh gia Maika à, cô ấy có một nét duyên dáng riêng rất độc đáo


 
đoạn phim sau nằm trong bộ phim hoạt hình nào? Kaka


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> đoạn phim sau nằm trong bộ phim hoạt hình nào? Kaka


uh uh, tự nhiên có câu hỏi về phim hoạt hình nữa. Potay thiệt


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> uh uh, tự nhiên có câu hỏi về phim hoạt hình nữa. Potay thiệt


 
Pokemon, Scooby-doo, Hãy đợi đây và Tom and Jerry. Kaka, chọn đi


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> Pokemon, Scooby-doo, Hãy đợi đây và Tom and Jerry. Kaka, chọn đi


kaka, câu này hay nà, tiếc là em cũng chào thua, tuổi thơ của e bất hạnh lắm , đâu dc coi phim hoạt hinh đâu


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

Rốt cuộc nó lại là bộ phim hãy đọi đấy, bộ phim hoạt hình đầu tiên mà em coi lun, thích nó thật ấy


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

trả lời nhiều khi hên xui chết pà, em là em chào thua vs mấy câu hỏi địa lý hay lịch sử lắm


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đây đây, em sẽ lại cung cấp cho các chị em thêm một câu hỏi nữa nha, Tên quốc gia ở châu Phi nào sau đây có nghĩa là tự do? Kaka, trả lời đi


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> đây đây, em sẽ lại cung cấp cho các chị em thêm một câu hỏi nữa nha, Tên quốc gia ở châu Phi nào sau đây có nghĩa là tự do? Kaka, trả lời đi


 
chời chời, tưởng gì, câu này là e xin đổi câu hỏi, khặc khặc


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> chời chời, tưởng gì, câu này là e xin đổi câu hỏi, khặc khặc


chị cứ đùa quài, nó luật chơi đâu cho đổi câu hỏi vs lại quyền trợ giúp gì đâu, hị hị


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> chị cứ đùa quài, nó luật chơi đâu cho đổi câu hỏi vs lại quyền trợ giúp gì đâu, hị hị


 
uah, z em xin dừng cuộc chơi tại đây.


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> đây đây, em sẽ lại cung cấp cho các chị em thêm một câu hỏi nữa nha, Tên quốc gia ở châu Phi nào sau đây có nghĩa là tự do? Kaka, trả lời đi


kaka, e xin trả lời đó là Việt Nam ạ, vì trên biểu ngữ quốc gia Việt Nam mình có từ độc lập tự do hạnh phúc ạ


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> kaka, e xin trả lời đó là Việt Nam ạ, vì trên biểu ngữ quốc gia Việt Nam mình có từ độc lập tự do hạnh phúc ạ


mẹ ơi, con này nó còn dốt hơn cả tôi, quốc gia thuộc châu Phi má


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

á á, vậy em nói lại là quốc gia Liberia ạ.


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> á á, vậy em nói lại là quốc gia Liberia ạ.


á đu, con này có xem chương trình này nè. Kaka


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> á đu, con này có xem chương trình này nè. Kaka


chời chời, kaka, giờ các chị mới bik hả, hi, em là em coi suốt suốt các số rồi, hầu như là coi hết rồi đó các chị, các chị không có tiếp xúc nhiều gì hết mà cũng nói là coi tiền rơi nhiều, fan tiền rơi lệ rơi.


----------



## mebebun (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hic hic, nói đi nói lại e vẫn nhớ em Chi Pu lắm, Chi Pu có cái *** sướng chết dc, ước gì em có thể lên chơi tien rơi cùng em ấy thì tốt bik mấy


----------



## meyeucon66 (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> hic hic, nói đi nói lại e vẫn nhớ em Chi Pu lắm, Chi Pu có cái *** sướng chết dc, ước gì em có thể lên chơi tien rơi cùng em ấy thì tốt bik mấy


kaka, vậy thì cứ ráng nha, rồi cũng sẽ có một ngày cũng dc thôi, nhưng k bik khi nào


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thử tài tuổi thơ nào, xem ai có tuổi thơ bất hạnh nha: trong bài hát "ba ngọn nến lung linh" người cha được ví như ngọn nến màu gì?


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> thử tài tuổi thơ nào, xem ai có tuổi thơ bất hạnh nha: trong bài hát "ba ngọn nến lung linh" người cha được ví như ngọn nến màu gì?


chời chời, cái này thì chúng minh dc em có tuổi thơ dữ dội nè, đó là ngọn nến màu đèn cầy chứ gì


----------



## phichuong (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> chời chời, cái này thì chúng minh dc em có tuổi thơ dữ dội nè, đó là ngọn nến màu đèn cầy chứ gì


))))))))))
em đã phát cuồng khi nghe chị cmt


----------



## nhuly (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> ))))))))))
> em đã phát cuồng khi nghe chị cmt


ủa ủa, chứ chị nói đúng quá mà, chứ gì nữa, nến màu đèn cầy chứ màu gì. Ai nói nó k đúng đi


----------



## phichuong (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> ủa ủa, chứ chị nói đúng quá mà, chứ gì nữa, nến màu đèn cầy chứ màu gì. Ai nói nó k đúng đi


thì đúng chứ ai nói gì đâu nào, bác làm quá thế


----------



## mebebun (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> thì đúng chứ ai nói gì đâu nào, bác làm quá thế


chời ơi, mặc dù bik nó làm cây nến vàng nhưng mà em vẫn bái phục cmt của chị, khikhi


----------



## meyeucon66 (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

câu này cũng đâu có gì hây ho đâu, câu này còn dữ hơn nữa nè: Trong  một năm có bao nhiêu tháng có 31 ngày? 
Ghê chưa
Các chị em đoán thử xem nào???


----------



## ongty (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> câu này cũng đâu có gì hây ho đâu, câu này còn dữ hơn nữa nè: Trong  một năm có bao nhiêu tháng có 31 ngày?
> Ghê chưa
> Các chị em đoán thử xem nào???


 
ghê thiệt, câu này đem đố cháu nhà tui chắc nó còn bik á, thậm chí năm nào nhuần nó còn bik nữa là


----------



## meyeucon66 (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> ghê thiệt, câu này đem đố cháu nhà tui chắc nó còn bik á, thậm chí năm nào nhuần nó còn bik nữa là


vậy chị nói thử coi nó có mấy tháng, nếu chị nói đúng dc câu này đi rồi nói chuyện sau nha.


----------



## ongty (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thì tháng nào có 31 ngày thì tíh thoai, để coi tháng 1,3,5,7,8,10,12, như vậy là có đến 7 tháng có 31 ngày. Em noi z chi thay nhu the nao ha chi???


----------



## meyeucon66 (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> thì tháng nào có 31 ngày thì tíh thoai, để coi tháng 1,3,5,7,8,10,12, như vậy là có đến 7 tháng có 31 ngày. Em noi z chi thay nhu the nao ha chi???


ghê bây, khâm phục nha, chắc là chị có coi số đó chứ gì, nhưng mà câu này đâu phải ai cũng bik trả lời đâu. vẫn có nhiều người không bik trả lời đó.


----------



## nhuly (21 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mấy chị em  trả lời dc câu này e mới khen hay nè: Phong cầm là tên gọi khác của loại nhạc cụ nào sau đây:
A. Piano, B.Ghita, C.Đàn bầu, D.Organ


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

em chọn A, chắc chắn đó là piano rồi. đúng không các chị em mềnh.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> mấy chị em  trả lời dc câu này e mới khen hay nè: Phong cầm là tên gọi khác của loại nhạc cụ nào sau đây:
> A. Piano, B.Ghita, C.Đàn bầu, D.Organ


D là đáp án cuối cùng của em


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

các chị em nên xem xét kĩ câu trả lời trước khi bị thằng post câu này nó cười zô mặt cho.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> mấy chị em  trả lời dc câu này e mới khen hay nè: Phong cầm là tên gọi khác của loại nhạc cụ nào sau đây:
> A. Piano, B.Ghita, C.Đàn bầu, D.Organ


chắc chắc là đáp án B ghita rồi, em chơi ghita đã 10 năm mà, em bik


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> chắc chắc là đáp án B ghita rồi, em chơi ghita đã 10 năm mà, em bik


chắc chắn chưa đó bạn, B có phải là đáp án cuối cùng của bạn k


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> chắc chắn chưa đó bạn, B có phải là đáp án cuối cùng của bạn k


chắc chắn rồi , không thể khác đc,


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

còn đáp án C nữa, đang hóng coi có thánh nào chọn C k


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> còn đáp án C nữa, đang hóng coi có thánh nào chọn C k


 
á á, có e chọn C nà, chắc chắn là đàn bầu rồi, các bạn sai hết rồi, đàn bầu mới là đáp án đúng.


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hóng thánh đáp án, kaka, chắc chắc là có người đúng[DOUBLEPOST=1419233343,1419232697][/DOUBLEPOST]sinh trân trọng thông cmn báo đến các bạn là các bạn ai cũng trả lời sai hết rồi, đáp án đúng k nằm ở 1 trong 4 phương án đó, mà đáp án đúng là đàn bà.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

tại sao lại là đàn bà? Em không hiểu các chị ơi, giải thích hộ cái


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

vì chỉ có đàn bà mới có công cụ tạo ra gió thôi, mà gió là phong đúng k


meyeucon66 đã viết:


> tại sao lại là đàn bà? Em không hiểu các chị ơi, giải thích hộ cái


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

á á, đúng goy, má ơi dễ z mà e cũng k nghĩ ra


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

về quê cắm câu hết rồi, vầy làm sao đi thhi tiền rơi chơ dc


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kaka, như em là em kết câu đó nhất đó, cảm thấy cuồng thánh này rồi


ongty đã viết:


> về quê cắm câu hết rồi, vầy làm sao đi thhi tiền rơi chơ dc


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chèn ơi, mấy câu hỏi đó thì ăn nhầm gì, toàn là mấy câu mà ai ai cũng search google được.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> chèn ơi, mấy câu hỏi đó thì ăn nhầm gì, toàn là mấy câu mà ai ai cũng search google được.


ôi má ơi, bác này còn dữ dằn hơn cả mấy bác kia nữa nè. Câu nào mà chả search google dc chời


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> ôi má ơi, bác này còn dữ dằn hơn cả mấy bác kia nữa nè. Câu nào mà chả search google dc chời


có chứ, câu sau đây là hết search gg được nà. Thử xem xem các bác có đoán được k nha[DOUBLEPOST=1419233611][/DOUBLEPOST]ok ok chị, chị cứ post lên cho em đi. Kekeekek


mebebun đã viết:


> có chứ, câu sau đây là hết search gg được nà. Thử xem xem các bác có đoán được k nha


[DOUBLEPOST=1419233648][/DOUBLEPOST]Câu hỏi"Quần thể danh thắng nào trở thành di sản thế giới vào ngày 23/06/2014"?
Ghê chưa.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> có chứ, câu sau đây là hết search gg được nà. Thử xem xem các bác có đoán được k nha[DOUBLEPOST=1419233611][/DOUBLEPOST]ok ok chị, chị cứ post lên cho em đi. Kekeekek
> [DOUBLEPOST=1419233648][/DOUBLEPOST]Câu hỏi"Quần thể danh thắng nào trở thành di sản thế giới vào ngày 23/06/2014"?
> Ghê chưa.


oh oh, ghê thật ấy, mà đáp án là gì vậy???


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

thì đáp án thì bạn tự đoán luôn đi, xem như thi tự luận chứ không phải trắc nghiệm, keke


phichuong đã viết:


> oh oh, ghê thật ấy, mà đáp án là gì vậy???


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> thì đáp án thì bạn tự đoán luôn đi, xem như thi tự luận chứ không phải trắc nghiệm, keke


chèn ơi,  trên game show nó cũng cho đáp án để mình chọn mà, làm sao em có thể không có đáp án mà tự chọn dc.


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hehe, vậy đây a sẽ cung cấp đáp án cho chú nha.
A. Tràng An
B. Tràn Trề
C. Tràn Họng
D. Tràn Nuoc


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kakaka, sao đáp án lạ quá vậy, nhưng chỉ có mỗi đáp án A là ok à, em chọn đáp án A.


mebebun đã viết:


> hehe, vậy đây a sẽ cung cấp đáp án cho chú nha.
> A. Tràng An
> B. Tràn Trề
> C. Tràn Họng
> D. Tràn Nuoc


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kaka, đáp án A là đáp án đúng, hãy mang tiền của mình về, kaka


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kakaka, em cũng mún tham gia hội, đông vui quá, em thích quá, post câu hỏi lên đi các chị em ơi, em thử tài xem nào


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đây up câu hỏi liền lun cho nóng nha: Mún tô đậm các kí tự trong Microsoft Excel thì dùng tổ hợp phím nào?
A. Ctrl + A
B. Ctrl + B
C. Ctrl + C
D. Ctrl + D


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chời ơi, câu hỏi này mà cũng gọi là thử thách vs dân văn phòng hả, đáp án B chuẩn cơm mẹ nấu rồi


nhuly đã viết:


> đây up câu hỏi liền lun cho nóng nha: Mún tô đậm các kí tự trong Microsoft Excel thì dùng tổ hợp phím nào?
> A. Ctrl + A
> B. Ctrl + B
> C. Ctrl + C
> D. Ctrl + D


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chời ơi, đúng nghề em luôn, em làm ở một phòng photo mà. Đáp án B mẹ nó rồi. Chắc chắn lun


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đang hóng thánh khác có câu trả lời nào khác nữa không, chứ đáp án mà các chị em đã chọn chưa chắc đâu nha.[DOUBLEPOST=1419234073][/DOUBLEPOST]





phichuong đã viết:


> chời ơi, đúng nghề em luôn, em làm ở một phòng photo mà. Đáp án B mẹ nó rồi. Chắc chắn lun


đáp án chính xác là B rồi, không còn nghi ngờ gì nữa, các chị hãy mang tiền của mình về, kaka


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kakaka, câu này cũng k phải là khó đâu, hãy post tiếp câu khác nữa đi thớt,…


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> kakaka, câu này cũng k phải là khó đâu, hãy post tiếp câu khác nữa đi thớt,…


rất tiếc là thời lượng phát sóng trong chương trình tuần này đã hết, các bạn vui lòng đoán xem trong tối mai sẽ có câu trả lời cho các bác ạ, thân ái chào


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> rất tiếc là thời lượng phát sóng trong chương trình tuần này đã hết, các bạn vui lòng đoán xem trong tối mai sẽ có câu trả lời cho các bác ạ, thân ái chào


kakakakaka, em kết thớt rồi đó, các bác có thể đoán xem số mới vào ngmai ạ.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

tưởng gì nãy giờ mấy câu hỏi đó đừng để tiền rơi nó cho dễ ợt, nếu cho mình chắc mình sẽ tự tin qua hết á. Dễ quá chời.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

dễ vậy đó chứ mà lên đó áp lực quá sao chơi trúng hết dc, chị  cứ đùa quài.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

làm sao mà chơi cả chương trình dc hết 8 câu dc, khó lắm á, em mà lên chơi chắc em cũng run như cầy sấy


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chưa chơi mà, cũng khó nói trước được lắm các chị em. Nếu mà như mình thì mình nghĩ là sẽ vượt qua ít nhất 4 câu hỏi đó, hihi


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> chưa chơi mà, cũng khó nói trước được lắm các chị em. Nếu mà như mình thì mình nghĩ là sẽ vượt qua ít nhất 4 câu hỏi đó, hihi


thì cũng như chị nói, chưa chơi mà, khó nói trước lắm, làm sao chị biết là ngay câu hỏi đầu tiên chị có bị out không, lên đó chơi k dễ đâu, chả nói trước dc gì đâu chị à.


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> thì cũng như chị nói, chưa chơi mà, khó nói trước lắm, làm sao chị biết là ngay câu hỏi đầu tiên chị có bị out không, lên đó chơi k dễ đâu, chả nói trước dc gì đâu chị à.


thì đúng rồi, nên mình chỉ nói vỏn vẹn, khiêm tốn là mình chỉ chơi dc tầm 4 câu đó.


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> thì đúng rồi, nên mình chỉ nói vỏn vẹn, khiêm tốn là mình chỉ chơi dc tầm 4 câu đó.


đây, không biết chị có xem số ngày 18 chưa nhưng em sẽ cho chị câu này xem thử talent của chị như thế nào nha: Ai là quán quân của cuộc thi sao mai điểm hẹn năm 2014?
A. Nguyễn Đinh Thanh Tâm, B. Đoàn Thùy Trang, C. Minh Chuyên, D. Hà Minh Tiến.
Chị thử trả lời xem nào


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> đây, không biết chị có xem số ngày 18 chưa nhưng em sẽ cho chị câu này xem thử talent của chị như thế nào nha: Ai là quán quân của cuộc thi sao mai điểm hẹn năm 2014?
> A. Nguyễn Đinh Thanh Tâm, B. Đoàn Thùy Trang, C. Minh Chuyên, D. Hà Minh Tiến.
> Chị thử trả lời xem nào


nếu cho chị câu này chị cũng chào thua, nhưng đâu phải lên chơi lúc nào cũng cho câu khó như thế này ngay từ câu đầu tiên đâu em.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> nếu cho chị câu này chị cũng chào thua, nhưng đâu phải lên chơi lúc nào cũng cho câu khó như thế này ngay từ câu đầu tiên đâu em.


nếu cho chị thử vận may, chị sẽ chọn đáp án nào???


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nếu cho chị thử vận may, chị sẽ chọn đáp án nào???


Nếu vận may thì chị sẽ chọn đáp án B. Đoàn Thùy Trang. Không bik đúng k


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> Nếu vận may thì chị sẽ chọn đáp án B. Đoàn Thùy Trang. Không bik đúng k


đáp án đó sai rồi chị ơi. Hihi.
Đáp án đúng phải là….À mà khoan nói để cho các chị em khác vào cmt thử xem.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chị nghĩ chắc không có ai cmt đâu em, vì câu này cũng khó. Trong giới showbix Việt chả có ai thèm quan tâm họ là ai đâu???


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> chị nghĩ chắc không có ai cmt đâu em, vì câu này cũng khó. Trong giới showbix Việt chả có ai thèm quan tâm họ là ai đâu???


 
chời chời, có chứ chị, tuy em cũng như chị nói không quan tâm tới showbich Việt nhưng mà em cũng quan tâm tới chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà, đáp án C là đáp án thử vận may cuối cùng của em. Keke


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hihi, còn ai trả lời nữa không ta, thôi thì mình công bố đáp án cho rồi nha.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> hihi, còn ai trả lời nữa không ta, thôi thì mình công bố đáp án cho rồi nha.


chắc chị nghĩ em nên nói đáp án nghe thử coi


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đáp án đúng là đáp án D. hà Mình Tiến nha chị.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> đáp án đúng là đáp án D. hà Mình Tiến nha chị.


uhm, vậy là chị không may mắn rồi, kaka, nhưng không sao??? Đây chỉ là chơi nháp thôi mà, còn nhiều cơ hội khác.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> uhm, vậy là chị không may mắn rồi, kaka, nhưng không sao??? Đây chỉ là chơi nháp thôi mà, còn nhiều cơ hội khác.


 
em cũng như chị sai bét con mẹ nó rồi, buồn quá à.


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

dạo gần đây chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ngày càng hot ghế chứ, đi đâu cũng nghe mọi người bán tán xôn xao về nó. Đi làm vô công ty cũng nghe mấy bà tám trong công ty ngồi nói với nhau rồi tranh luận.


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhuly đã viết:


> dạo gần đây chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ngày càng hot ghế chứ, đi đâu cũng nghe mọi người bán tán xôn xao về nó. Đi làm vô công ty cũng nghe mấy bà tám trong công ty ngồi nói với nhau rồi tranh luận.


khikhi, em cũng z nè chị, trong công ty em toàn là bà tám chả khác gì công ty chị. Mà được cái nắm bắt tin tức nhanh lắm, mới tối thứ 5 coi thôi là sáng thứ 6 la rùm ben lên rồi.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhưng mà hum bữa mới coi số ngày 11/12 nè, không bik có ra số 18/12 chưa nữa há, để lên youtube coi thử xem có chưa????


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nhưng mà hum bữa mới coi số ngày 11/12 nè, không bik có ra số 18/12 chưa nữa há, để lên youtube coi thử xem có chưa????


á á , có goy chị em ơi, có goy, số ngày 18 cuối cùng đã chính thức ra mắt, nào cùng bật lên và xem nào
wwwyoutubecomwatch?v=IlbNn6OkPxQ


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đu, ghê bây, nhanh dữ, nhưng mà em có để ý là số này nó có một khúc trùng với số ngày trước k, hình như là bị ăn gian hết một khúc.


----------



## phichuong (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> đu, ghê bây, nhanh dữ, nhưng mà em có để ý là số này nó có một khúc trùng với số ngày trước k, hình như là bị ăn gian hết một khúc.


em cũng không để ý nữa, thì có xem là dc rồi, không đòi hỏi gì thêm nữa.


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

mebebun đã viết:


> đu, ghê bây, nhanh dữ, nhưng mà em có để ý là số này nó có một khúc trùng với số ngày trước k, hình như là bị ăn gian hết một khúc.


ủa ủa, hình như là em thấy nó cũng bình thường mà chị, nó nối tiếp theo số của trước đó mà, chắc là chị xem lộn rồi.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kakaka, các chị em ơi, số mới này còn mắc cười hơn nữa, cho câu hỏi về test tuổi thơ của người chơi mà nghe mắc cuoi quá.


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> kakaka, các chị em ơi, số mới này còn mắc cười hơn nữa, cho câu hỏi về test tuổi thơ của người chơi mà nghe mắc cuoi quá.


ủa ủa, câu hỏi gì vậy chị, nói mọi người nghe thử xem nào…


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hihi, ủa chứ em không có xem số đó sao, hi
câu hỏi đó là: trong bài hát mẹ yêu không nào thì con cò đã đậu cành nào…chắc khỏi cho đáp án cũng bik là cành nào rồi chứ gì


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> hihi, ủa chứ em không có xem số đó sao, hi
> câu hỏi đó là: trong bài hát mẹ yêu không nào thì con cò đã đậu cành nào…chắc khỏi cho đáp án cũng bik là cành nào rồi chứ gì


trời ơi, cái bài hát này ngày nào cũng hát cho con nhỏ em ở nhà ngủ riết mà nó thuộc lòng rồi hát lại cho nghe lun


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

uhm, con cò bé bé, nó đậu cành tre, đi không hỏi mẹ bik đi đường nào??????
Đáp án là cành tre


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

kekeke, sai hết rồi, đáp án phải là cành bưởi. Cành bưởi mới đúng mà.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> kekeke, sai hết rồi, đáp án phải là cành bưởi. Cành bưởi mới đúng mà.


 
sao lại là cành bưởi vậy chị, chị có lời gì giải thích cho đáp án của mình không???


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

con cò bự bự, nó đậu cành bưởi, đi không hỏi bưởi thì bik zô đường nào…..???
Kekeke


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> con cò bự bự, nó đậu cành bưởi, đi không hỏi bưởi thì bik zô đường nào…..???
> Kekeke


ủa ủa, nhạc thiếu nhi mà cũng có nhạc chế nữa à, xem nguoi chơi người ta trả lời kìa


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ủa nhưng đáp án là cành tre đúng k, câu này dễ mà, nếu em đoán không sai thì chắc câu này là câu hỏi đầu tiên cho đi tiếp nè…


----------



## mebebun (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

uhm, đúng z rồi đó chị, câu hỏi này là câu hỏi đầu tiên luôn, hihi


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

nhưng câu hỏi tiếp theo là gì vậy, up lên lun rồi mn trả lời cho zui coi.


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nhưng câu hỏi tiếp theo là gì vậy, up lên lun rồi mn trả lời cho zui coi.


ủa ủa, các chị em có thể lên youtube coi lại mà đâu cần kêu người ta up lên đâu…


----------



## meyeucon66 (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

phichuong đã viết:


> em cũng không để ý nữa, thì có xem là dc rồi, không đòi hỏi gì thêm nữa.


chời ơi, đã nói là zui mà, cứ xem như là đang tham dự game show tiền rơi đi, chứ nếu bật youtube lên coi mình ênh thì còn gì là zui nữa.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

dạ dạ, giờ em sẽ up liền ạ, các chị em chờ chút nhá.


----------



## nhuly (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> dạ dạ, giờ em sẽ up liền ạ, các chị em chờ chút nhá.


hihi, đang hóng thớt đó, nếu mà qua câu hỏi số 2 là coi như qua dc vòng gửi xe.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

đây, câu hỏi tiếp theo sẽ là 2 chủ đề dành cho các chị, các chị sẽ chọn chủ đề nào trong 2 chủ đề sau đây, chủ đề tài tài nguyên và chủ đề truyền thống.


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> đây, câu hỏi tiếp theo sẽ là 2 chủ đề dành cho các chị, các chị sẽ chọn chủ đề nào trong 2 chủ đề sau đây, chủ đề tài tài nguyên và chủ đề truyền thống.


cả hai chủ đề này đều hên xui quá, chủ đề về tài nguyên thì chắc là khó vs chị vì chị k giỏi địa lí. Ok, chị chọn chủ đề truyền thống.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> cả hai chủ đề này đều hên xui quá, chủ đề về tài nguyên thì chắc là khó vs chị vì chị k giỏi địa lí. Ok, chị chọn chủ đề truyền thống.


 
chị ơi, chủ đề truyền thống chủ đề này câu hỏi rất khó, chị có muốn đổi chủ đề không???


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> chị ơi, chủ đề truyền thống chủ đề này câu hỏi rất khó, chị có muốn đổi chủ đề không???


keke, nói z là chị bik người chơi chọn chủ đề tài nguyên rồi chứ gì hả????keke, z cho chị đổi sang chủ đề tài nguyên đê.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ok ok, và đây là bốn phương án dành cho chủ đề tài nguyên.
A. Dầu mỏ, B. Than, C. vàng, D. Rừng.
Và 60 giây bắt đầu


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ủa, câu hỏi đâu, chỉ mới cho chủ đề à em, quýnh chết quá


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

á á, em quên, chị thông cảm lỗi kỹ thuật chương trình. Sau đây là câu hỏi:
nguồn tài nguyên nào đã góp phần làm nên sự giàu có của quốc gia Bruney


----------



## chieuchieu (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

ongty đã viết:


> á á, em quên, chị thông cảm lỗi kỹ thuật chương trình. Sau đây là câu hỏi:
> nguồn tài nguyên nào đã góp phần làm nên sự giàu có của quốc gia Bruney


vs câu hỏi này thì chị sẽ chọn đáp án là A, vì chị được bik quốc gia Bruney rất nhiều dầu mỏ.


----------



## ongty (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

chieuchieu đã viết:


> vs câu hỏi này thì chị sẽ chọn đáp án là A, vì chị được bik quốc gia Bruney rất nhiều dầu mỏ.


 
đáp án A có phải là đáp án cuối cùng của chị k???[DOUBLEPOST=1419243068][/DOUBLEPOST]xin chúc mừng chị, đáp án A là đáp án chính cmn xác rồi, hãy mang tiền của mình về.


----------



## nhuly (23 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hâhhahahahahahaha


----------

